# Ltac



## coder1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon Coding world!!!

I need help finding info regarding LTAC(long term acute care). 

The em codes and place of service codes.

our group will provide wound care for these patients in the LTAC facility

Thank you in advance,


----------



## PamPam (Sep 29, 2011)

*Billing LTAC*

My understanding is you bill series 99304-99316


----------

